
Understanding the Underscore( _) in Python - nasa8x
https://morioh.com/p/1477eed8e338?f=5c22e47440738156a7078a19
======
RMPR
Very good article. Just to mention that Python does support getters and
setters via the @property decorator. Instead of doing p._age to access the
private attribute, you must add inside the Person class:

    
    
      @property
      def age(self):
          return self._age
    
      @age.setter 
      def age(self, value):
          self._age = value
    

Then access the value of _age with p.age

